# Mortgage - Life Cover for Diabetics



## Urbansoulpie (Apr 13, 2010)

Hello Everyone.

I am currently in the process of getting a mortgage for the first time - (it's a minefield!) 

And my financial advisor has said she cannot find any company that will offer me Life Cover for me and my critical illness!!!! Surely this cannot be the case? There are millions of us diabetics out there!

Has anyone else had this situation?

Any words of advice??

Any help would be much appreciated.

USP
x


----------



## Caroline (Apr 13, 2010)

Where are you trying to get a mortgage from? As they want your money it may pay you to shop around until you find some one who can give you the cover you need. Perhaps you can find something on one of the comparison websites? Good luck with it, you're sure to find the right financial products somewhere.


----------



## Akasha (Apr 13, 2010)

Treading on eggshells....

Erm, I cant remember who i was with (supposed to be with, sale fell through....) but im sure they didnt cover the diabetes. 
Which i said at the time 'Typical. they will find someway to relate everything back to the diabetes' 
The morgage advisor didnt look all too amused. 

I do vaguely remember AXA....  
good luck!!!


----------



## Red Pumper (Apr 13, 2010)

Try Diabetes UK. They offer insurance services including life cover.

Though I'm sure if you shop around you will find somewhere that will cover you for less than Diabetes UK.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 13, 2010)

I found this site, but have no dealings with them so don't know how good they are:

http://www.lifeinsurance.co.uk/


----------



## hellbell84 (Apr 13, 2010)

my mortgage advisor simply said noone will cover diabetes and asked about life cover with my work instead and said not to worry too much

she looked for several life insurance quotes but they all came back with the same answer, that i would not be covered



that was back in 2007 so not sure if anything has changed?


----------



## RachelT (Apr 13, 2010)

I got my first morgage a month or so ago and yeah, it's baffling. I ducked out of life/health insurance coz i assumed that either it'd be hard to get or that the premiums would be hiked up by my diabetes. My parents were good enough to take on the responsibilty of my morgage should the worst happen.
Insurance is a nightmare, i spent some of last weekend (the bits that weren't in a pub in Guildford) looking for travel insurance for my diabetic grandmother, aged 86 and dispite a heart attack three years ago is in pretty good shape for a lady of her age. It's horrible, diabetes UK would cover her, for 3 grand|!! Nobody else would touch her.


----------



## tracey w (Apr 13, 2010)

We already had life cover from Aviva, when I was diagnosed. I spoke to them to check i would still be covered and they said no problem.

I got them to send out a written statement that my diabetes does not affect my life cover and they did this promptly.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 14, 2010)

I've done a little bit of research on this as I'm thinking of moving house and I'll need additional life cover to protect the new mortgage.

From what I have been able to find, diabetics are insurable for life cover but the premium will be heavily loaded.  The extent to which it's loaded will depend on the usual risk factors like weight, smoking status etc as well as more diabetic orientated factors like your latest HbA1c and your type of control.

Critical illness cover seems impossible or almost impossible to obtain.


----------

